# Changing Couplers



## jkitsmiller (May 18, 2017)

Ok, I am building my first layout and learning a lot as I go along.

But I have run into something I can't figure out.

I want to change the couplers to better ones than the standard little plastic ones so I bought a bunch of E-Z Mate Mark II couplers.

But I can't seem to figure out how to change them. I have watched some videos online and they all show body-mounted couplers or truck-attached couplers that have a screw to remove them.

None of mine have a screw though, just a plastic bump (see picture - sorry for it being blurry, phone camera couldn't focus that close).

Is it possible to change these couplers?


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I replied in the "Beginner Q&A" section - you have to make 5 posts before we can see your pics.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

That raised bump is a pin.....it should just pop out.


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

VegasN said:


> That raised bump is a pin.....it should just pop out.


Very true. It is quicker and easier for the manufacturer. You can use it to reattach the truck or tap the hole and use a screw.

For my old, fat fingers, I have bought entire trucks with new couplers already attached, and swap out the entire truck, much easier!


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

grashley said:


> Very true. It is quicker and easier for the manufacturer. You can use it to reattach the truck or tap the hole and use a screw.
> 
> For my old, fat fingers, I have bought entire trucks with new couplers already attached, and swap out the entire truck, much easier!


I think that might be my option of choice as well. Fingers are not as nimble as they used to be, eyes aren't as sharp as they used to be, and I do N scale as well, tiny, tiny couplers, springs, plates, and screws. Changing the whole truck is mucho easier....


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Rapido to Micro-Trains*



jkitsmiller said:


> Ok, I am building my first layout and learning a lot as I go along.
> 
> But I have run into something I can't figure out.
> 
> ...


jkitsmiller;

Your photo shows an N-scale car equipped with older Rapido couplers. They stay coupled quite tenaciously, but that is their only good point. Everything else about them is bad. The easiest way to change couplers(if you don't mind having them attached to the trucks) is to replace your present trucks with Micro-Trains brand trucks with Micro-Trains couplers already mounted to them. They are far and away the best quality couplers. Much better than EZ mates. If you do replace the trucks, don't throw away the original trucks. You may be able to transfer the metal wheels from them into the Micro-Trains truck frames. The reason for doing so is weight. The M-T trucks come with plastic wheels. These are great looking, and free rolling, wheels; but don't have the much needed weight of metal wheels down where that weight will do the most good; at the bottom of the car.
Now the old wheels may not fit the new truck frames(sometimes the axle lengths will be different.) In that case you can just keep the M-T plastic wheels in the new truck frames, or replace them with after-market precision, metal wheels sold by Fox Valley Models and other companies. This is what I use on my N-scale railroad. It is more expensive though, and there are other ways to add weight to a car.
Another method would be to Use Micro-Trains body mounted couplers. Then you could keep your present trucks and wheels and just cut off the Rapido couplers and their mountings.
Body mounted couplers have the advantage of making reverse, pushing of a group of cars less likely to derail than the truck mounted type. Body mounting also requires a lot more work though. You might want to try doing one or two cars each way and see which you prefer.

Good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

P.S. Welcome to the forum. You might want to check out the "Beginner's Q&A" and "General Model Train Discussion" sections here. Their is a lot of good info available in them.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Good answer!


----------



## jkitsmiller (May 18, 2017)

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone, as a beginner it is much appreciated.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*More info that may help you*



jkitsmiller said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to everyone, as a beginner it is much appreciated.


 jkitsmiller;

You're Welcome. Helping "newbies is one of the reasons for this forum's existence. We old timers like helping others get started. That doesn't mean any of us "know it all" no one does. I've been modeling for decades and still find things I don't have a clue about. The advantage for any of us, regardless of our personal experience level, is that we can get help from many people. Collectively, they can answer just about any question that is asked. 
Since you are new, I'm going to mention some other things that can help you.
First off is a very good book. It is "Introduction to Model Railroading" by Jeff Wilson. This one book covers a wide variety of model railroad matters, in simple text and many color photos. You can buy it from your local hobby shop (if you're lucky enough to have one!) or from https://kalmbachhobbystore.com/products/books I highly recommend it. 
Next are some info sources here on the forum. If you haven't browsed the "Beginner's Q & A" section you might want to do so. There's a lot of good info, pertinent questions from other "newbies" like you, and answers from forum members. I have posted two articles in that section, both aimed specifically at new modelers. The posts are titled, "Where do I start?" and "Model railroading on a budget". Besides my own efforts, there are many tips from a large bunch of our experienced members. Give this section a look, and see if you find it helpful. 
The other section to look in is the "General Model Train Discussion" one. People post all sorts of questions and answers here, more than in the scale-specific sections like HO, N, O, and other scales. Nothing wrong with those scale scale sections, it's just that the General discussion section gets more attention.

Welcome to a great hobby;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## jkitsmiller (May 18, 2017)

traction fan said:


> jkitsmiller;
> 
> First off is a very good book. It is "Introduction to Model Railroading" by Jeff Wilson. This one book covers a wide variety of model railroad matters, in simple text and many color photos. You can buy it from your local hobby shop (if you're lucky enough to have one!) or from https://kalmbachhobbystore.com/products/books I highly recommend it.
> 
> Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


I got this book and it has already proven invaluable.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Zug (May 4, 2012)

The best thing to do with old rapido couples is replace the whole truck with new Microtrains truck and coupler sets. May not be the cheapest way, but it's easier, faster and a better ride over all.


----------



## jkitsmiller (May 18, 2017)

Zug said:


> The best thing to do with old rapido couples is replace the whole truck with new Microtrains truck and coupler sets. May not be the cheapest way, but it's easier, faster and a better ride over all.


That's exactly what I'm doing.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Ditto, but going to convert them all to body mounted as well.


----------

